# overnighting in Switzerland



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all

Always avoided Switzerland as it would seem that a campsite is required and do not like the thought of having to book. 

We are travelling last week in July for three weeks and really like the idea of a week in switzerland. Interlaken area seems to fit the bill with loads of walking, biking etc to keep the kids happy (and me). 

We are not looking for all singing campsites (unless overnighting like in France is tolerated), do we really need to book for last week in July? 

Content to take a chance or two and if need be look around for a site. How busy is it really? If we are packed in like sardines that is not too much of a problem after stopping in Italy. Happy to take it as it comes but do not want to get the kids hopes up if it is a no no due the need to book. 

What do you think?

Regards

Dick


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

There is a lovely site at Frutigen just up the valley from Interlaken - much nicer than the busy Interlaken sites, good rail link if you buy the Bernese Oberland travel pass,


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*try Lauterbrunnen*

campsite Jungfrau

excellent location & facilities


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Which Jungfrau, the Interlaken or the Lauterbrunnen one? If the latter you might find it a bit dull, for kids especially. The Interlaken area has two lakes and most any outdoor activity you can think of to pass the time. If you think of a wheel hub, Interlaken is at the centre whilst places like Lauterbrunnen, etc, are at the end of the spoke, meaning that you need to keep backtracking to go anywhere else.

From memory the Swiss schools break up around the 7th July for the summer break in that area. However, there are Five+ decent sites in and around Interlaken and I think you would get a pitch, if not your first choice, without too much trouble.

Ron


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Get bordatlas 2010 

Switzerland allows overnighting for one night, and even outside some campsites there are aire machines for water/waste etc.

Not many specific overnight places, as anywhere is fair game (obviously within reason). (This was told to me by a swiss campsite manager after I paid sadly lol!)


----------

